# Anyone Fattened Up a GF or Wifey?



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw there was a thread about girls fattening up their men, so I figured it was only fair to ask the reverse, has anyone ever fattened up a female significant other?

In my own experience, nearly every female I've been friends with the last 5 years have ALL put on weight. I can name only 3 exceptions and that's because they're the only ones who haven't.

Here are some stats....I've known a girl over the internet since 2006 when she was 180 lbs, she finally came to meet me in January and when she got on the scale it said 245. She's coming to see me again and just last week she told me the scale said 277.

The girl I took my most recent pix with has gone from 280 to 305 before getting her tonsils removed, dropping her back down to 280 (but still looks AWESOME)

Mi Amor has gone from 200 to 250 since I've known her, the last 15-20 I had a helping hand in.

Met a girl in 2006 and she was around 240. I weighed her myself around vallentine's day 2008 and the scale said 273. 

Met a girl over the winter who was around 125-130, current weight is near 160-170.

I knew a girl online since 2004 who was around 250 when we first met, last vallentines day she was 320....got up to 350 by this winter before dropping back to 325.

And my crowning achievement....I met a girl in September 2005, she was around 17-180 pounds. I used to take her to burger king, mcdonalds, dunkin donuts and starbucks regularly. I weighed her myself one day in 2007 and she scale said 222, and while I haven't weighed her since, she looks the same now so I'm betting she's still around 220. Now all the others were done mostly with encouraging and or their own appetite, but this one was pure me. I took this girl everywhere and she gorged like crazy, would not have happened naturally without me.

So, there are mine.....anyone else have experiences?


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, my girl has gone from about 320 or so when I met her to almost 400 now 1 year and 5 months later. And of course she's more beautiful than ever. :wubu:


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

I have had a few feeding/foodie relationships. The largest gain a significant other put on was close to 100 lbs. Sadly didn't work out but near the end she stopped at 450.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 28, 2009)

people seem to get fatter around me.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 28, 2009)

My girlfriend has gone from about 130lbs when I met her (5yrs ago) to about 180lbs now. She looks very beautiful either way!


----------



## heydudes10 (Jul 28, 2009)

furious styles said:


> people seem to get fatter around me.


me too. every girl that's ever been around me has gotten fatter. my girlfriend now has got quite the belly :eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Jul 28, 2009)

My Q is was the gain voluntary on their part?


----------



## plumpum (Jul 28, 2009)

I have fattened up many of my gfs and my wife, I only found ONE girl in my life (not my wife) who volunataily gained the rest were ahem "helped" by me..yeah yeah..I know I am a bad boy lol.

Biggest gain was 128 - 250


----------



## Noir (Jul 28, 2009)

Tracii said:


> My Q is was the gain voluntary on their part?



Some have for me. Others have wanted to try it when i told them about it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 28, 2009)

i fed mini to sharks but not immobility


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2009)

Clearly he disagreed with something that ate him, cause he's totally still here.

At least, most of him.


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2009)

My fiancee has been and is gaining weight and it's completely voluntary. Although, given that she knows my personal preferences I guess you could say I have a hand in it on some sort of level...but as much as I obviously enjoy it, it's her choice. We dig each other for many reasons more than what we look like...and we are both VERY hot! (Modest too.)

Nothing fancy- no weigh-ins, no feeding, or anything like that. Whatever happens will happen. She loves food, and I love bigger gals. She doesn't purposely overeat just for me, she just gets to eat what she wants when she wants and if she happens to overindulge there is no guilt. It works out nicely. I couldn't even guess her weight, but she was never too skinny. We've been together for almost nine years. (Just engaged...we like to take our time with everything.) We are both major Foodies.

She's "*not very tall*"*(see below), so even though her gain has been gradual it's been pretty obvious. She wears it very well. We're both in our 30's now, so we are WAY beyond giving a crap what other people or family think of us, and no one has really said too much about it. Life is good.

*She has no problem with her weight, but is touchy about her height. Strange, but cool...


----------



## Mini (Jul 28, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i fed mini to sharks but not immobility



You clearly failed.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 28, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Clearly he disagreed with something that ate him



do you have any idea how often this happens


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tracii said:


> My Q is was the gain voluntary on their part?



Honestly it could go either way.

I should have mentioned that in the case of a few of my friends, I wasn't even trying to feed/fatten them or what not, they just happened to have big appetites and they natrually grew. 

So the question does include voluntary, but in some cases it can be unintentional.


----------



## bbwlover19 (Jul 30, 2009)

my pasrt 2 gf where about 225 an i dont mind if they got bigger but then we we broke up they got smaller or want to get smaller i dont have luck finding coffident girls who like being big an i need one


----------



## bdog (Jul 31, 2009)

my ex shot from 96 lbs to 1200 lbs over the course of a few weeks but sadly she's dropped back down to 1197.


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 31, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I saw there was a thread about girls fattening up their men, so I figured it was only fair to ask the reverse, has anyone ever fattened up a female significant other?
> 
> In my own experience, nearly every female I've been friends with the last 5 years have ALL put on weight. I can name only 3 exceptions and that's because they're the only ones who haven't.
> 
> ...



All of the women that I've dated have gained over the course of the relationships. None have been deliberate gains, on either her part or mine although all have known my preferences and as they put the weight on the amount of attention they got increased. My last two LTRs had medical issues that caused them to gain. Rollhandler


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> All of the women that I've dated have gained over the course of the relationships. None have been deliberate gains, on either her part or mine although all have known my preferences and as they put the weight on the amount of attention they got increased. My last two LTRs had medical issues that caused them to gain. Rollhandler



My question to you is why do you think that happens? My theory is my friends put on weight because they knew I was into big girls so they felt more comfortable eating around me and not worrying about how they look.

Now in your case you said it was medical issues, but could it be that some of your other ladies gained weight because of the attention they were getting and not having to care what they look like or how much they eat?


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 1, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> My question to you is why do you think that happens? My theory is my friends put on weight because they knew I was into big girls so they felt more comfortable eating around me and not worrying about how they look.
> 
> Now in your case you said it was medical issues, but could it be that some of your other ladies gained weight because of the attention they were getting and not having to care what they look like or how much they eat?



An altering of what pressures they were under subconciously or conciously to look a certain way to keep her guy happy is my thought as to why this happened.

There were no conversations about weight loss, there were no scales in the house to check regularly, but there was a lot of assistance to perform duties around the house which created an atmosphere where she had more time to sit around. There were suggestions at restaurants to eat what she wanted and no barbed comments about maybe just a salad to suggest a reduction in weight was needed and there was daily attention spent on how she looked by me in a positive and accepting way. If she ever commented about how tight some article of clothing was my comment would always be just get the larger size and go shopping. There were always daily compliments on how good she looked, that were followed up with attention lavished physically on her body during foreplay/sexplay as well.

When the daily stressful incentive of people getting on your back about losing weight is gone, the incentive to remove that stress by dieting is also not there with the exception of what she puts there on her own.
There is also the theory that in a new relationship you spend more time with your partner doing more low key close activities and less physically challenging things for a time because the relationship is new like cuddling on the couch and going out to eat, etc.

These are things that feed a psyche and fuel subconciousness to pay less attention to ones growing waisteline and mixed with the knowledge that her partner enjoyed her body she was less incentivised to worry about losing anything she may have inadvertantly put on.
Rollhandler


----------



## booyahmanx (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I've likely played a large large role (no pun intended) in my wife's gain... She came from a family where there was very very little junk food (father/sister diabetic), and I ate a ton of junk. I've always had a crazy fast metabolism and for years was never over 120lbs (after a year of personal training I managed to bulk up to 165), but it had a very drastic effect on my wife.

When we started dating, she was a very svelte 120, but after a year was up to 180, 2 years up to 200, and by the 3rd year she's been around 230. We're in our 8th year now together (2nd married), and she's slowly started putting on weight again for the first time in years. Last time she told me she was just shy of 250, but she looks like she's put on a bit more since then. We dont talk about it as she's very very sensitive about her weight, but she does at least understand that I find her incredibly sexy.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I opted to neither because I'm a female and I have not yet met a man who wants to fatten me up i'd love to meet someone like that but I don't know how my parents would feel about that because I'm 140lbs now and I started at 185lbs I had an illness that made me lose this weight. But right now I'd love to meet any good-hearted man who is going to treat me right. I recently cut my hair because I lost all that weight and that long hair didn't look good on me anymore. I'm hoping that the people at my Job notice that I've cut my hair but how can you not its short. But back to the issue at hand I can't say that I have Fattened up my GF or Wifey because i"m a Female i'd like to fatten up my BF or Husband but I guess thats a different story


----------



## Ernie (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd prefer to find them big, saves me the work


----------



## Scuba73 (Aug 19, 2009)

I dated a girl from 2000-2006. Started 5'6", 140, size 10 ....Ended (sadly) 242, size 22. It was a great time. Took a lot of work and creativity.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never been a real feeder/feedee relationship, but most of my girlfriend's end up gaining weight when they date me. It comes from the fact I like to take girls out to diner and try exotic foods at festival and such. Basically typical date stuff. I also enjoy cooking for my girlfriends. Of course, I'm more than happy to pick up any snacks for dates at movies. The most a girl has ever gained form dating me was only 30lbs which seems small compared to many of the gainers on this board, but was a big deal to the girls who could complain to me about their gain. It would be nice to date some who enjoys the gaining process.


----------



## hamburger_helper (Sep 19, 2009)

i've never fattened up a girlfriend, but my best friend (who is female and incredibly beautiful) is a total foodee. it seemed like she used to always be on a diet to keep her weight under control but the closer we became as friends the more i began to notice that she really just wanted to let herself go and pig out. 

so naturally with me being a die hard feeder, and also gaining myself, i started surrounding her with her favorite fatty foods and showing off how much fun i was having stuffing myself, and it wasnt long before she began stuffing herself along with me. over the past year we have made countless late night fast food runs and shared tons of meals that would have easily fed a family of 5 hahaha. and it is really starting to show. shes gained about 70 pounds so far going from 180 to roughly 250 now, and the added weight looks incredible on her. almost all of the weight has gone to her ass and her thighs, and she loves every pound. 

today we spent the entire day sitting in her basement playing xbox and pigging out on chinese food, wings, ice cream and anything else we could get our hands on. shes pretty much the perfect woman.... now if only i could get her to date me :doh:


----------



## Amarillowave (Sep 22, 2009)

My wife was about 5'4" and 160 when we got married 29 years ago. Now she's about 5'4" and 300. it was not intentional, but i always endulged her with meals, desserts, snacks etc. And of course, I NEVER hinted that she was too large. worked like a charm.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 1, 2009)

Tracii said:


> My Q is was the gain voluntary on their part?



I am ABBFA's girlfriend...
and yes...
it was voluntary on my part.
:eat2:


----------



## joswitch (Oct 10, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I saw there was a thread about girls fattening up their men, so I figured it was only fair to ask the reverse, has anyone ever fattened up a female significant other?
> 
> In my own experience, nearly every female I've been friends with the last 5 years have ALL put on weight. *snip*.....anyone else have experiences?



Once upon a time a long, long time ago, before I caught empathy and grew a concience.... I did - by cooking loads of great food and by not so subtle encouragement - fatten up my first LTR gf by about 20lbs over a year or so... She'd started out about a UK size 12... She didn't really like it, but wasn't really upset by it, and of course *I* thought she looked AMAZING with the extra jiggle... 
Yeah I was young and dumb and selfish and manipulative.... but not sneaky... so that was something...

In an effort to be less manipulative and more open.. I tried pretty much the same right from the get-go with my second LTR gf, (who was slightly chubbier than my first gf) she gained about 7lbs in our first month together and then got really, really upset* when she found that it was a turn on for me... I had actually thought that what I was doing was blatantly obvious... I wasn't doctoring her food or anything like that, it was all like - out for dinner, back to mine for dessert and teh sexay (sometimes at the same time), and little presents of chocolate and such like... anyway off the back of that we came up with the whole 'playing @ feeding / non-gaining' thing which worked pretty well for both of us, while we were together.... 

Anyway off the back of those experiences is why I then tried to only date girls who are already BBWs, cos then my whole feeder side quietens the fuck down... at least as far as I don't feel such an urge to see her gain... Rationale: I didn't like some of the I-want-you-to-be-like-this-bf! attitude my first two gfs laid on me, so it seems kinda wrong for me to be laying the same on girls I date... Also I hate, hate, HATE to make someone I love cry... Of course this "policy" is no guarantee that gfs won't then seek to lose loads  So I'm not sure if that works out better for *me*... but it seems a smidge more ethical? ... Oh and y'know if I ever date an actual feedee for more than a couple of dates, that oughtta be cool too....

(*Note: altho' she had a point in that instance, my 2nd gf did get really, really upset about pretty much EVERYthing! If I hadn't had a LTR before or had less fraught relationships after, I would've been a basket case I think!)


----------



## TheFatOne (Oct 22, 2009)

I turned my boyfriend into an FA through writing erotic stories about him feeding me, and now he's demanding that I gain for him by Christmas. An increase of 25% for me, from weighing 93lbs to 114lbs. Actually, he had asked for me to get to 121lbs (30%), but I told him that I can't possibly do that by then-- I have a life! That would require me to eat all day!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 22, 2009)

to be continued


----------



## rich3951 (Oct 25, 2009)

My wife and I have been married close to 3 years, been together for 10 years. When we met she was 5'6" 138 lbs. In the last 5 years she has slowly gained weight and now tips the scales at a lovely 167 lbs. She says she doesn't like it and says that she's going on a diet and start exercising again, but never seems to start. I might be nuts, but I feel she likes it but complains because she thinks it's the right thing to do. The other day she was putting on her jeans and with what I thought was a proud expression and a smile said that she could barely fit in them anymore.

I like her new curves. Lately, I have been buying more junk food to keep in the house. Like Ice Cream bars & chocolate. On some days I notice 3 or 4 wrappers in the garbage in the morning. When I cook. I tend to make more and encourge her to have 2nd's as to not to waste it. I alwas tell her that she is beautiful and sexy.

Last night, I finally got the courage to tell her my feelings. I said that I would love to see her let herself go and not worry about her weight at all. I thought she would really get mad at me but she didn't. She just looked at me, smiled and said your crazy. While it sinks in, I will not bring it up again for a few weeks and she what she does. I'll let you know how it plays out.


----------



## brainman (Oct 26, 2009)

My wife and I have known each other since we were around 11 years old. We started dating 11 years ago and got married 8½ years ago.

When we started dating, she was around 160 lbs, and now she's 272 lbs.

I have to admit that I like the change, but to me, she's beautiful at any weight, although I'm an FA with feeding/encouraging tendencies.

Yes, I've been fattening her deliberately.
Yes, some of her weight was gained on purpose because she knew that it turned me very much on.
Yes, she wants to gain a little more for me.

And, yes, I'm a very lucky guy, and she is assuring me that she's a lucky girl too - which makes me even more happy 

Her appetite isn't very big, so I've got to be very creative to make her gain


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2009)

brainman said:


> Her appetite isn't very big, so I've got to be very creative to make her gain



That's the mark of an true encourager, I must applaud you for that


----------



## voluptuouslover (Oct 27, 2009)

--A little long--

My wife and I have been married for 12 years. She was a workout machine with curves when we first met, 5'3" around 120-125 lbs. very curvy mostly toned with thicker thighs (slightly soft were her inner thigh's) and a little soft lower belly roll with plump round C cup breasts, "very beautiful I might add". Throughout our dating she knew I would like her heavier and to gain weight and not be so gym conscious although that was taboo in her eye's seeing she went through a stage when she was younger where she was overweight. Still during our dating exclusively There were times where she would not hit the gym 5 days a week but more like 2 days for weeks on end because of business and I would notice she would eat the same (being a snacker on sweets and deserts) and she would gain 5+ Lbs. in a few weeks time, I would love these times and pay so much attention to her fattened belly & thighs & everything. There happened to be one time where she actually kept gaining and virtually slowed down her workouts and got up to 140+ Lbs. "she looked amazing" I loved it and thought it and wished her weight would keep climbing, her toned body was soft everywhere with her breasts now huge and her lower belly was a small gut along with much bigger rounder/softer thighs. I showed her newly fattened up figure probably too much attention and she felt totally disgusted by it and by me liking it so much. (Kinda sucked) She ended up losing most of the weight with exception to 5 Lbs. or so but it ook her a very long time. She knew I was bummed, but kept saying "I am still bigger than I was"

After we were married we started a family and she got pregnant three times right after each other. She looked unbelievable during her pregnancies and gained above average with each of the pregnancies never losing all of the weight after each birth before she was pregnant again. This was the absolute happiest time of my life my beautiful well fattened wife with our kids. Her weight for the first year after her last pregnancy fluctuated between 180-190+ and she was just over 200 Lbs for a short time, she carried the weight on her now hourglass turned to pear figure with huge breasts so well, she was so curvy and full. I was in Heaven and it seemed the weight was here to stay because her attitude seemed much more relaxed and she even teased me a bit with her fattened figure because she knew it drove me nut's. She ended up slowly losing more weight but it took several years, she was around 150-160 Lbs., which still looked fantastic although in my eyes very skinny most of the time. She would squeeze into her low hip hugger jeans that were much to small for her even at this weight with a tight tank top and she would have the most amazing muffin top with her soft lovehandles spilling wide out over the waistband cutting into her soft fat.

Years later yet, she has now dieted and exercised her way down to 135 Lbs. and I find myself needing her to be heavier again for the sake of our intimacy (she just seems more relaxed when she is heavier and more affecionate towards me) I would be fine if she were back to 160+ Lbs. even though I would dream of her being cloese to 200 Lbs. again.

I am thinking of doing what I have done in the past which has had success, she cannot resist sweets and deserts and I will stock up on a abundance to counter act or balance if you will her workout regimen and not let her lose anymore and hopefully fatten up some. It may sound selfish but I have gone through much emotional stress and lack of desire in our relationship and toward her regarding her lack of weight. I believe it is something I must do to keep the Marriage happy and going in a positive direction. For the record she actually seems happier when she is heavier and certainly nmore relaxed and we get along so cute together during these times. Althoough she won't have all her freinds telling her all the time "You look so good, have you lost more weight" which I don't believe is the most positive thing to seek, because the minute she gain's a little back they start taliking behind her back like the rest of this crazyy mainstream world.

My story, and keep cherishing the curvy softer women because that is where it's at!


----------



## bbwbelover (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife has slowly gained from about 160 ish to about 240 at the moment over the course of about 6 years. It wasn't intentional, she's just slowly gained the weight, being pregnant twice has helped. Se only recently found out that I enjoy larger women and is still slowly gaining, even though she says she doesn't want to. I think she'll be over 250 before too long.


----------



## Maverick14120 (Nov 4, 2009)

My GF has gained and lost alot over the years of our relationship and on either i can't really say i'd take credit for it even though i never tried to stop it when she was gainning just let it happen but if she wanted to loose i'd help her. When i met her she was about 250-265lbs (which she didn't look she looked like she was only low 200's) and over time she gainned just by having fun and not watching what she ate. Sometimes she gainned so much so quick my family even thought she was pregnant since most the time it went to the belly and hips. In a few years time she got up to her heaviest of about 335lbs. Which even though she knew i liked bbw and told her she looked fine she didn't like her self which i understand she needs to be comfortable with her self. What gets me is i tell her she looks ok and the only one that cares negetivly about her weight is herself and it goes in one ear and out the other. So with that she diet and exersises and we start eatting better after about a year manages to get back down to about 286lbs for a month or two. After that point no matter how well she eats or how much she works out she slowly goes back up and no mater what i say about not worring goes in one and out the other again. What gets me is she talks to a few of the girls she works with and those ones put weight on after kids and they said they didn't care about their weight and it is what it is and now she's ok with it in that she doesn't care what she weighs as long as it isn't too high (the too hight was anyting north of 300lbs) which was short lived since she was back up to 310lbs a few weeks back and now holding around 305lbs.


----------



## spaced21 (Nov 14, 2009)

never really have gone all-in on trying to have a gf gain, but looking back at the 3 significant relationships i had before getting married, they all gained, and 2 of them knew of my preferences. this is long, but i felt like sharing. 

The first girl, lauren, i dated in highschool. she was really short, like 5'1 and around 125-130lbs when we first started dating. she had huge boobs (DD) and was generally top heavy with a small waist/hips. you could kinda call her chubby but with the chest overshadowing her body you didnt notice her chubby belly. i never talked to her about what i was into at all, but she would bring up occasionally during our relationship that she had gained some weight and frankly i was surprised each time she said that cause i dunno i must have been oblivious. being in highschool i guess i focused on the boobs too much and didn't appreciate her whole body and her small gains. after we broke up she really packed it on, especially in college. i saw her a few years later and she was easily 160lbs or so with a big round belly. I sometimes kick myself for missing out on that gain but i was young and didnt know how to communicate what i was into.

2nd girl i dated was in early years of college she was 5'3" and 140-145lbs or so when we met. she was athletic and played softball in college and lifted weights. she told me when we met that she had recently lost a lot of weight because of negative comments she overheard from other people. she was a lot more "experienced" than me and very early in our relationship she grilled me about what i was into. i was shy and at first just said i like bellies, like kinda chubby ones...trying to compare it to how some guys are into feet and such. then i opened up more saying i like to see how girls bodies change, especially when they gain or lose weight (mostly gain though). she was intrigued, i think because she had been heavier and didnt know guys liked girls that size. 
so very quickly she started "letting go" and eating whatever she wanted, even letting me feed her. she would eat jars of peanut butter, dip cookies into frosting, eat whole pans of brownies, it was nuts. obviously she gained and fairly quickly--she gained 25-30 lbs in about 6 months. her body was compact and pretty chubby all over. but her gain definitely went to her legs, butt, and arms of all places. her boobs and belly didnt change a whole lot but they were decent size to begin with. she let me weigh and measure her pretty regularly, often she initiated the weigh-ins. that eventually led to me taking photos of her which i posted here on dimensions and on a website, her name was Tiffany, some might remember from way back when. her photos still float around. 
It was a whirlwind ride, unfortunately the relationship itself didnt go real well and we were on and off again and because of that she went up and down with her weight, never really losing much but never going beyond 170lbs. i found out later that she would have gone to 200lbs with me to see what it was like so i kick myself a lot for missing out there. 

3rd gf, Jen, was right after college, she was 5'4" and 130lbs when we met. the thing with her was she moved back home after college and just got lazy and started eating mom's cooking. when she was at school she walked to class a lot and didnt eat that much. her weight crept up to the upper 130s a few months after we were together and it was that point i decided to tell her about what i was into and see where it went. she was definitely a pear shape, very wide hips and butt, with C cups up top. her gains went right to her thighs and belly. after i told her about what i liked she did let me weigh and measure and take photos but she wouldnt let me post em online. her weight didnt go up much, it was always around 145 for a long time. she was stuck at a plateu of sorts and being young (like 22) her metabolism was too good. our relationship was on and off and during an off period she actually did gain up to 150 because when we got back together we jumped right back into everything and i got to see it on the scale. it didnt last though and i guess she lost most of it after we broke up.

now we get to my wife! she's 5'5" and when we met was 140lbs or so, with very big boobs, above DD and fairly small waist/hips. no one would call her chubby, but her body is definitely soft, she has lovehandles and a decent butt as well as pretty stout legs. at this point, i had pretty good confidence about explaining what i liked with women and i brought it up to her pretty early on but unlike with my last 2 relationships, she wasn't into it at all. So i had to dial it back as far as weight gain went and pretty much just focus on enjoying her as she is. she did tell me she had been 150lbs at one time so i had some hopes she might gain even w/o my help. as it turned out, i think almost to spite me she lost some weight and hovered more in the 135-140lb range. heh. but it didnt matter i loved her and we got engaged and of course as a lot of brides to be do they lose weight and she got down to 132lbs which i wasn't thrilled with cause gone were the little lovehandles and little soft belly she had. the boobs were still there though at least. we got married in july of this year and moved in and thats where the fun has begun.

she has since totally losened up about sharing her weight and even letting me measure for fun. she has also started eating bigger portions at meals and eating a lot more sweets between meals. over the past 4 months she's gained back to 140lbs and i like it a lot better. her belly is so much softer and she unbuttons her pants a lot more after meals. I am excited for where it might go, i think getting married made her a lot more comfortable with the whole idea of weight gain and being chubbier. her mom is heavier too, so i can definitely see it. plus she pretty much promised me she'd really gain when she gets pregnant (not wrecklessly, but to the high end or just above a normal preg. gain) so that has me excited down the road.

thats my story!!


----------



## will_fatten_you (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd like to take credit for fattening up my latest GF, but it's been all her doing. When we first started dating 6 months ago I made sure we had the 'talk' where I explain my preferences. She said that she wouldn't gain weight and wanted to stay thin - possibly even get thinner. Since then she's put on about 20 pounds. Going from thin to chunky. She isn't doing anything to loose the weight or hide the gain. Normally a modest eater she likes to occasionally go on binges where she eats enough to make any glutton proud. She likes to talk about feeder/feedee fantasies and if I don't bring up the subject she does. But she insists she's not into that sort of thing. What do you guys think? Is she in denial about her feedee desires or just trying to tease/please me?


----------



## spaced21 (Nov 15, 2009)

will_fatten_you said:


> I'd like to take credit for fattening up my latest GF, but it's been all her doing. When we first started dating 6 months ago I made sure we had the 'talk' where I explain my preferences. She said that she wouldn't gain weight and wanted to stay thin - possibly even get thinner. Since then she's put on about 20 pounds. Going from thin to chunky. She isn't doing anything to loose the weight or hide the gain. Normally a modest eater she likes to occasionally go on binges where she eats enough to make any glutton proud. She likes to talk about feeder/feedee fantasies and if I don't bring up the subject she does. But she insists she's not into that sort of thing. What do you guys think? Is she in denial about her feedee desires or just trying to tease/please me?



i would more assume its a tease/please thing, thats how its been in my experience. very rare is the woman who wants to gain w/o any influence or attention from someone. has she been heavy before?


----------



## rich3951 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just an update to my 10/25 post of my wifes weight gain. At that point she was 167 pounds and seldom if ever told me her weight. Yesterday she put on an older pair of jeans and I commented that they were nice and tight and she looked great. She said, with a smile, they were way too tight because because she has gained over 20lbs this year and she now weighs 170 pounds. Thats a 3 pound gain in less than a month. 

I told her that we'll go shopping to update some of her wardrobe. I said maybe you could but some clothes a little big and grow into them. She just smiled and said we'll see.

As a foot note she told me her weight before we had a huge birthday dinner for her father. Where she had 2 big plates of pasta and salad, pie and ice cream. I also noticed 2 ice cream wrappers in the garbage this morning that she must of had after I went to sleep.

I guess me telling her that I would like to see her let herself go and not worry about how much she weighs is starting to pay off. I hope she doesn't stop and go on a diet.


----------



## strataadvance (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had a few fattening girlfriends in the past but I'm piping in here to give kudos to Spaced.
It's great to hear from you! Years ago there were three girlfriends who had some very well documented and very wonderul gains. Your experience as "Tiff and Andy" was terrific to see. She was absolutely dynamite and the pictures of her pointing to that sign in the before shot and then in the Yellow Bikini -they are burned forever into my brain! 
Then there was O'Brewski's Girlfriend-another terrific young lady with a nice gain and some great photos.
Last but not least-Chromix Girlfriend on some yahoo group that escapes me. She gained a lot and fairly fast. And she was not at all shy of posing in the nude and looking wonderful doing it.
All three of these were tremendous to watch and enjoy.
Thanks for the memories Spaced-and good luck with that wonderful bride of yours! Matt


----------



## spaced21 (Nov 17, 2009)

strataadvance said:


> I've had a few fattening girlfriends in the past but I'm piping in here to give kudos to Spaced.
> It's great to hear from you! Years ago there were three girlfriends who had some very well documented and very wonderul gains. Your experience as "Tiff and Andy" was terrific to see. She was absolutely dynamite and the pictures of her pointing to that sign in the before shot and then in the Yellow Bikini -they are burned forever into my brain!
> Then there was O'Brewski's Girlfriend-another terrific young lady with a nice gain and some great photos.
> Last but not least-Chromix Girlfriend on some yahoo group that escapes me. She gained a lot and fairly fast. And she was not at all shy of posing in the nude and looking wonderful doing it.
> ...



heh a lot of those pix are burned in my mind too. The ones i liked most were the befores in her tight blue shirt then an after with her belly spilling out of the same shirt. looks like the pix aren't on curvage, i think they were on fatcelebs before it changed to curvage. 

i remember obrewski and chromix too, them combined with brooke and mic really got posting weight gain pix going on the inet. was a fun time. someone should repost those.


----------



## spaced21 (Nov 17, 2009)

rich3951 said:


> Just an update to my 10/25 post of my wifes weight gain. At that point she was 167 pounds and seldom if ever told me her weight. Yesterday she put on an older pair of jeans and I commented that they were nice and tight and she looked great. She said, with a smile, they were way too tight because because she has gained over 20lbs this year and she now weighs 170 pounds. Thats a 3 pound gain in less than a month.
> 
> I told her that we'll go shopping to update some of her wardrobe. I said maybe you could but some clothes a little big and grow into them. She just smiled and said we'll see.
> 
> ...



my wife is about the same height and weight that your wife started at, i would love for her to get to the 160-170lb range, i think that would be ideal for me. how much do you hope your wife gains? I guess I want to see how 170lbs looks before i hope for more. Might be a while before i found out, but i guess it was 5 years for you to see that much gain. 

what body type is she? any measurements or clothing sizes? just kinda curious to see where my wife might end up. currently she's 139lbs and 36.75-29-39.75 (recently got measured for a bridesmaid dress) and wears size 9s. i'm kinda hoping she gets to like 145lbs by the end of winter b4 she prob tries to diet and lose weight for summer.


----------



## flashfeeder (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been fortunate enough to be able to date a few women who were open (some even excited) to being in a relationship that included feeding/gaining. 

The first I met while I was in college, and while I was through the moon to have found someone who shared my interests I had no money and so I was pretty much just verbally encouraging her. Although she did gain weight (at least she told me she had), she probably didnt gain any more weight then she would have without dating me. I think more then anything it was just the revelation that there were women like her out there that made that relationship memorable for me and gave me the courage to be open about my interest in feeding/weight gain with women I dated after her. Which led to admittedly some rather short relationships, but also some that were much more successful in the weight gain department then that first time. :happy:


----------



## rich3951 (Nov 22, 2009)

spaced21 said:


> my wife is about the same height and weight that your wife started at, i would love for her to get to the 160-170lb range, i think that would be ideal for me. how much do you hope your wife gains? I guess I want to see how 170lbs looks before i hope for more. Might be a while before i found out, but i guess it was 5 years for you to see that much gain.
> 
> what body type is she? any measurements or clothing sizes? just kinda curious to see where my wife might end up. currently she's 139lbs and 36.75-29-39.75 (recently got measured for a bridesmaid dress) and wears size 9s. i'm kinda hoping she gets to like 145lbs by the end of winter b4 she prob tries to diet and lose weight for summer.


 

[/QUOTE]
I don't have exact measurements. In the beginning she was a size 8. She has been mostly a 10 lately. But some clothes are getting too tight and she has moved some things to a 12. I know it pains her to buy a bigger size. I tell her that the clothes are probably made too small. Even though I believe that clothing manufacturers are most likely making each size bigger due to the fact that alot of woman are getting larger. 

As a side note, I don't think I want her to gain 3lbs a month. Because she is already threatening to go on a diet. I'd prefer 10-12lbs a year where the weight sneaks up on you and it's not as noticeable. 

I'd like to see her stay at 170 the rest of this year and be between 175-180 at the end of next year. I don't know if it's going to happen but I'll keep you updated. Let me know how your doing.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2009)

Been with my g/f since Halloween....however I first met her at a bbw dance a month before.

That night she wore a pair of tight jeans that had something gold running down the sides, I don't know the actual name of it since I know diddly squat about fashion.

Anyway, its been 2 months since we first met and she spent the weekend with me. Saturday we got up and she showered and was going to put the same jeans on from the night of the dance, I recognized them because of the gold things. Well she could barely get them over her legs and butt and couldn't close the button without jumping a bit. I remember they were much looser than that when we first met....looks like I still got the magic touch


----------



## Hamham410 (Jun 20, 2019)

I envyey you as I wish my women started at the lower end would love to take someone from skiny to bed bownd, but she is 250 and was about 230ish 3 years ago when I met her but realy going to turn u the feed and see how big she will get,


----------



## John Smith (Jun 20, 2019)

In one quarter of century of lifetime, I never truly had been into any form of commited relationship whatsoever. My experiences toward the opposite sex sums itself pretty much about different lines of events that intrisically ended up in nothing but ludicrous mishaps and failures. 

I held no female friend because time and experience taught me that such concept is anything but asinine utopies when I'm around. I kept myself distant from women at partytime because they brought nothing but trouble. When an acquaintance oe "pal" of mine, let alone a random stranger presents me his girlfriend, friend-with-benefit or wife whatsoever, there have forty percent of chances she will end up trying to seduce me in the next four-months-to-six-years thereafter our first meeting: three seconds been my personal record. The women I am drawn into are always as gifted and talentuous as emotionally stunted, opportunistic or abusive and every woman who end up drawn into me is necessarily abusive, toxic, emotionally stunted and one way or an another opportunistic in a wrong sense. My hits are the prick teasers, the gold diggers, the vamp-wannabe and the daddy's girls fearful to let him know Who's Gonna Come To Dinner. I used to be flustered about these chains of patterns constantly dragging behind my every move and action - or lack thereof, bonded to my shadow... but slowly I begun to no longer mind about it, learning that sometimes the best way to free away from socially-fed bad omens and the semblance of misfortune is to not define thyself about them. Therefore, I dragged these bridges between I and my fate down, loosen contacts and pulled a unmerciful crown of quietful wrath and pride on my tightly curly adorned scalp. The rest is just dragging me down out of my way. I have a way to lead forth.

Notwithstanding, I used to frequent some ladies. Some of them ended up momentarily chubby. But that's inimportant. I loathe to dwell too much in the past when it doesn't reward me in return.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 21, 2019)

But as I feel myself crippled by ennui and inaction waking up in that early sunny morning of summer solciste Friday, I will nonetheless spill the beans with anyone.


Nearly ten years ago. Fourth grade secondary, out of five like we does in Quebec. An ordinary day of early September 2009, starting my school day earlier this week attending eagerly the Ethics class. I'd just went to freshly blow the sixteen candles, greeting all my classmates like I liked to do after every starting session (quite naively-- some people would later nickname me Obama because of that. Yet, as the same time these latter ones both loathed and envied the U.S. president just for being black) and the one who would very soon became one of my most favorite teachers and a bit after my prom's graduation one of the most beloved school directors we ever have to heard.


In the midst of the action, I'd greeted _her_: calmly littered on a desk from the right side range of the class close to the wall and just front to the door, chatting and giggling with her girl friends. Right behind me, at the center of the right-middle range, the schoolmate and locker buddy-- rather, locker gal I used to woo after and declared my love last school year ago (or in other terms, barely four months earlier) in a crescendo of humiliating failure just after have the utter naiveté to confess it to one of her then-BFFs and a few schoolmates one session and half prior the big reveal and most certainly spoiled its expected surprise effect - and whom since then had slowly begun to despise me and shun me away from her life as a leprous yet till today (the fact she used to have a boyfriend at this time and that I damn knew well didn't help) , haven't in the teenage boy's idealistic heart enough of that longing feeling, rummaging in your veins when the very object of your fledgling hormone-driven sexual desire, tenderness and what some average Joes would grossly call out of any words "_affection_" is basically your front desk buddy, to impede the familiarly conflicting sensations of fastpacing heart pulse, stress, pinching throat, heightened eyesight and slow-grade euphoria he forthright learnt to self-diagnose and kept to ignore, cognizant of what happened and resolved himself already to never let it overrrule his mind again. Failed after a couple of months.

Until my first entrance into her life, she was minding her own business down there. A small, daunty girl who get no idea about why one of the most overpopular and brilliant students in school counterproductively coupled by a intro-extrovert nerdy weirdo was coming to her little gang's direction.

I politely presented myself to her and her comrades as that was the first time we met each other, so are they in return, then I leave them out. They quickly begun to giggle anew, this time away at me: after all, no one keep to greet each other and everyone in regular secondary schools, hence one of the reasons why my name and reputation preceded me this far in that school and long after my graduation, but in a wrong way within the student body.

First impressions defines the man... the one she had about the stout, top-heavy overweight black boy standing five-feet-nine-and-half tall that morning, as she will mindlessly confess to the different young man I became several years later, meant the fella-- _I_ was indeed the seemingly mellow and kind-hearted yet charismatically eccentric and imposing boy everyone kept talking about with awe and, should I realize painfully someday, half-contempt (perhaps even fear... freaks are forcibly monsters-to-be, after all!) . Her judgemental, "I-ain't-buying-that-s**t-but-you-are-so-sweet-and-pure" look, coupled from the embarassed smiles were eloquent, even for my past-self's standards: but somehow the boy was convincing himself that there has nothing about him to doubt or dread about. Perhaps somehow, deep inside doen had he already fell blindly infatued for that almond-eyed stare and the deeply dark brown irises glimmering preciously inside...?

Weeks has passed and after every common session, she'd decided to make a first step towards the boy. At first, merely to use him for the commonal purpose to improve her homework and exams notes, thing I didn't mind about at this time: the smart ones's semi-recreational burden in schools. Then, study-savvy opportunity ceades to her mixed feelings of half-curiosity and half-defiance: I wasn't what she and her deep-rooted prejudices expected from every black boy may I assume, let alone an African one to say the lest most boys in general. Yet regardless, she was absolutely persuaded there had a hidden snake someplace behind the boy's seemingly kind, studious nature and was bonafide resolved to unmask it. Little-by-little, the neverending ego-motivated crave and the mixed feelings toward the boy's light had all been deafly whirlwinded by something more. Attachment. Need of companionship. Caring. Protective instincts... even the ones she still refuses to overtly admit to herself nowadays: tenderness and lust.

From the boy's viewpoint however, none of these flaws nor feelings of hers seemed to transpire yet, aside from the evidence they did enjoyed each other's company and the fewer points in common they have: books, Otaku subculture and movies. But even when she approached a topic which bothered him as hell, his ears watered with nigh-religious precautioness every single syllabic tone threading forth her mouth, waltzing within the quasi-rythmical intonations of that loose West Indian accent shaping her high-pitched voice. She, however, was far less tolerant about much of his predilectory topics outside their common focal knot, going afar to make understand him by any means possible two great lessons in life: never being as talkative as a woman and always maneouvering on women's favorite topics when discussing with them, to better know how to pose yours. She had been during a rather lengthy extent of my life somewhat of a very reprimandous teacher and mentor about life lessons and how to court a girl, even when she herself haven't albeit always the wisest or most modern opinions nor the most adequate methods of approach neither. Her own mixed signals for example, fruiton of the ever-conflictual dilemns she experience toward most any physically attractive member of the opposite sex who get ever close to her, or when she's just flirting for the sake of casual intergender communicating, being praised or really digging in, are the most infamous case.

But here, this is going to be one out of two triggering elements that cemented the way our past relationship has evolved within years as convulated as the following lines would allow me to enlighten about.


Let's going back to the topic. Staggeringly, I begun to less-and-less frequent my buddies from the spots we used to chill in, then spending much any of my extra time within classes hanging out with the said girl during the following year.
She was fourteen months older: yet, from I much I remember I had always had this odd ability to socialize much easily when along older people, most specifically female people. Our age gap haven't lasted for too long an impending factor to our fledgling bonding.

At mid-spring, we had grown so close and nearly inseparable from one another than a lot of the members within school staff and other grown-ups used to mislead us for some newly couple... a reccuring remark that followed us all along our years spent together and made her blush most everytime, giving us not any choice but stammers out in explanations about how we weren't dating each other. Mine was to merely reply that we were friends, while her in the meanwhile was staring at me wide-eyed before to correct my words by saying we're just looking each other, no more not less.

_Friend._ It took me many life-altering trials and losses to realize the very term was such a big word to her, three occassions the first eight years out of nearly a decade to sometimes outspoken about the point she doesn't see me as a friend and various occassions to act like such, in spite the fewer who were quite counter-reflective enough to somehow balance off. And I had to admit today that somehow, I'd always knew but I refused to see it clear.

So does her.

Because in truth, the grown-ups at this time weren't wrong to see us as a couple. We were enjoying each other's time, were somehow happier and more feverish when we were in a same room and that's quite really hard to any professional charged to give education to several teenagers to ot notice anything when one of their favorite students has nearly dropped off of his notes rate the orevious trimester while using to chat in-classes with some girl.

At last, we were flirting a lot. Well, to be most accurate, I was passively woo-ing and _she _was flirting. Some of schoolmates were somehow already perceiving me like some repressed Archie Andrews strandled inside a good mommy's boy of Christian chaste male body (which is straight up a bad thing to scoff at, in the midst of a social middle wherein the two third of your schoolmates had begun to watch porn prior their ten summers then to lose their virginity prior their fifteen years while the rest had either lost it some bit later or lest have the relativistic decency to pretend so) , as she wasn't the only girl I was looking after.


But my developping sexuality-- or lack thereof, was going to change in unexpected ways.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 21, 2019)

Had to write down the first part of my tribulations on my phone. Spent six hours onto this (well, four if we remove my breaktime) , as English isn't my first language and that I was very peckerish for more grammatical diversity. I need to perfect my mastery of the language, it would barely take me one or two hours of my time if that was written in French. Anyway.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 21, 2019)

If I have to give some sense of self-reliance to my account, I have to logically implement names to the characters who involved within the said narrative. 
_
She_ wasn't the sole-- what average people like to call? "_Romantic interest_" I've encountered these past ten years, less the sole woman within my former social circles: however, _she_ and some of these same persons are to different extent of their own cognizant, lest half-informed enough about the existence of the Fat Admiration community (thanks to the Body Positivity movement, Instagram and Barcroft) and its broader substratum of various sexually-led body acceptances that we grossly call "Fat Fetishism" , unless to just be or becoming of an above-average-or-so built. In fact, a few of them are or were bonafide foodies, let alone feedees. Probabilites they stumble onto these virtual platforms one day or another are plausible, therefore I will avoid to call out them by their true names by fear to piss them off.


***

Had finally come in the midst of Spring the thematic topic about Sex Education in our Ethics class. Call me a softie or whatever, but at these times the strictly religious boy I was was so sickly embarrassed to read, hear or study everything pertaining about carnal relationships & customs that in a rush of horror and anxiety, the teenage kid was on the verge to hyperventilate, faint, vomit and cry all simultaneously. 

In spite having basic sex education through Science class in second then third grades, this time was merely too much to process. I had to interrumpt the course of the session then beg our teacher to let me leave the class, the face beaded with sweat. Comprehensive as always, he accompanied me to the school library and instructed the librarian to let me sojourn to the room a few couple of sessions, until he will conclude the theme. He haven't specified about why, but when the librarian inquired me about what happened, I'd merely said the truth and she was as shown to be accompassionate.

The student body, however, weren't this prompt to showcase such lenghts of magnanimity (which one are at this age??) when it touchs everything about what anyone would assume that the average Western pusbescent minor _*should* _*know* and *like. *The news spreaded across the ethablishment like a viral YouTube video and after in the lapse of a mere afternoon, I officially became the laughingstock amongst hundreds and hundreds of my fellows. Not only anyone obtained firsthand circumstancial evidence that I was virgin, but that I was most above all frightened by the sole mention of the word "sex" . My locker buddy scorned me more at this revelation, dozens of boys were scoffing at me - including the Christian and the Moslems - and girls were looking down at me with half-disbelief. Boys _might been boys_, after all?

The disbelief was great. Some of the female teachers tried to comprehend my peculiar situation, but ultimately couldn't. In some classes, girls were trying to taunting me just to determine out of this any hint of virility of mine by either insinuating I was maybe into crossing swords but was ashamed to showcase it, or performing some foreplay just to see if I was going to be aroused by their tricks. But in vain: I was too naive to even realize on the spur of the moment their provocating tactics, a major flaw that pushed even some of my teachers to chastise me about and they were right. 

Whom to _she_... she wasn't buying it all. Our bonding has been partly founded on the initial defiance she held about me and learning that some boy - a black male most above all - was acting like some prude, priggish goody-two-shoes devoid of any sap, was simply too much unbearable to process... even for the overreligious, Evangelical-cult believer she was and still are. Enough to accomplish some feats that would thrust any decent mind to question out the moral consistency of this girl.

_She _was born and raised into a family hailing back from a notoriously God-fearing both country and community, ending up with for high-spirited idea that she had to preserve her honour and purity from any suitor by fixing like resolution before her lord--or whichever cultist interpretation of their deity thereof, to vow an oath for chastity until the day when the ideal gentleman will turn aside the altar and pronounce the two-words long incantation "I do" . _She _was, and still are persuaded that someplace in this world the right one is still awaiting for their preordained destiny, trusting the unfathomable ways of almighty _Nazarèt la_: down to it, was He thursted Himself to the Cross just for the sake to play the token wish-granting Genie and muddle in the sentimental affairs of some young female Creole? 

Nonetheless, _she _was far away yet from the stereotypical auntie cliché, even if she aspired to look a bit more like such. Sometimes, when the faith-motioning mountain hath proved to be persistent enough to not cometh on its own, the prophet shalt then cometh to the mountain... in which case, the said steep promontory in question was about the boy's libido.

For almost a year, _she_ resolved herself to meet him every morning, early prior the course beginning, saunter eagerly to his direction, outstretch her arms and broke his vital space by coaxing the poor polite boy to comply himself into that one daily whim of hers, the first of many: so to speak, being hugged for entire minutes.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 21, 2019)

The boy loathed most any form of physical display of affection: his mother never did it, his aunties and unclies never did it, his greatmother never did it and the gods know how far he hated when his siblings did it. Most above all, he hated when girls wanted to do so, because that was embarassing first and that their breasts has grown since long and he hated to feel these untoward sensations when the warm pressure of two mammals was shuddering his whole body. One of his former flings did it in sixth grade and even the twelve-years old had felt the mockingbird tingling. Heck, _it_ was already tingling insofar when an ample-breasted custodian at the kindergarten had to carry him on between her arms to the diaper-changing room and he was just four years old! That was, as I reminisce about it, the last time she ever changed changed the boy's diapers.
_Boobs _were the firstborn of his Achilles' heels, a Stygian reminiscence of the progressively blooming floods of sexual drive that the precocious teenage boy had hardfully learnt to inhibit since then after spending whole nights along years imagining and marking on paper any sort of ludicrous erotica pertaining about gaining women and the size-altering nature of female bodies to extreme degrees.
Then why does he have to make an exception for that girl when, deep inside down, he had _always_ knew what was truly the purpose when she was shoving and scrubing forth the pair of apricot-shaped Trojan horses against his chest and the not-so-permeable walls of his strong will every single day? Somehow, the boy-- rather _I _enjoyed that one implicitly suggested foreplay - one another first amongst many - behind her seemingly friendly intents of warm welcoming. Whom to her, nonmatter how faithful _she _was longing to prove, she lasted nonetheless but an seemingly ordinary human being... an emotional everygirl, driven out by a multitude of thoughts, ideals, emotions and temptations out of pulse or hormones. A living maze of multifacetious synapses, worries and urges, coupled by a peacock when that was about using her nature-given charms to enthrall and play the holier-than-thee all along into any of the fittest specimens of male gender in her close vicinities, mind-boggling them until they grew worn out enough to no longer try to wrestle their way out of the threads or strong of character enough to break it free out of the trap anyhow. She had a suitor to prey on and oh! he was geniunely a handsome bet. What was the core motivation behind her half-broken covenant: proving to everyone I was but a masquerading fraud, some ungodly thespian walking down the earth with jeans on to cloak its satyrlike hide legs? Was she tempted by the Forbidden Fruit? Or was that simply a meandrous urge from the deepest reaches of her flourishing womanhood to ever test out the farthest limits of her mojo?
Knowing now that people are fundamentally people, I assume the most accurate less wrong answer might be all of these options.

Whenever in which feet she stood forth, she slowly sussed out farther the premices to our soon-to-be mating parade. Innocently at first, by merely walking out with him or seating at her favorite spot, even holding each other's hand once or twice. But then, by letting slide a few nonverbal cues about her interests just by the way she was happy with him, the more endearing intonations into her voice... for many months, the boy long defined her only but by the first thing that popped out into sight when he looked down at her, so to speak her very appealing visage: the bright, vivacious spark lurking into the jet-black windows to her soul ever encased by an ever-gleeful glance, the tuft of dark-medium hair covering cautiously that stubby bumped forefront she long used to be ashamed of, the rest of her straightened mane encoiling the leanly framed features of her small, cherubic heart-shaped face into a medium-length bobcut, the straight eyebrows emphasizing the wary facets of her these usually odds of overgirlish and boyish, carefree personality traits, her rather broad yet turned up nose, her the flawless teeth behind thinly clipped lips of a rose beig-ish hue that, once wide open, showcased more her somewhat pulpy cheeks. But as time came that she was purpotedly stimulating his lower senses, there came a day while walking on a hall that the boy felt suddenly thrust by the need to pick more attention to anything below the fairly upward round chin and lean neck: the small size shirt uniform spousing her tiny yet moderable bust, the elongated proportions of her Petite "banana" sihouette, standing about five feet four tall, her spare limbs, the very tiny waist, all accompanied by a set of long slender legs, of somewhat pulpy thighs and most importantly moderable yet comely hips embracing well the beam of two fairly bubbly bottom cheeks. As soon as the boy's eyes posed an brieve instant into her appealing curves, something instantly foamed forth an shockwave of idle-spirited arousal that bursted forth against the denim fabric of the Delphinan dams.

As endowed as the boy was, he had to forthright learn how to discreetly tap-dancing. A pair of loose-fitting jeans weren't enough when _Tufty _was around.


----------



## Hamham410 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hamham410 said:


> I envyey you as I wish my women started at the lower end would love to take someone from skiny to bed bownd, but she is 250 and was about 230ish 3 years ago when I met her but realy going to turn u the feed and see how big she will get,


Update I have got her in to it and she agreed to let me feed her a 10ich much box disappointed we only got about half way but she looks big already will be gorgeing eveytime I can she's in to it


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 24, 2019)

well, my best friend fattened her self up on pasta at our house (she claims she has no food at hers) so i think it counts because i helped her girlfriend fatten her up......


----------



## Hamham410 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hamham410 said:


> Update I have got her in to it and she agreed to let me feed her a 10ich much box disappointed we only got about half way but she looks big already will be gorgeing eveytime I can she's in to it


She's went of the idea so going to try the weight gain powder , I'll tell you how effective it is


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

My partner is always offering me food. Are there any wg shakes anyone would recommend? Otherwise I just tend to have milkshake anytime theres the opportunity. He usually offers meal out and a Macdonald's once a week also so i make full use of that  he always asks me why i dont eat more fries too


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> My partner is always offering me food. Are there any wg shakes anyone would recommend? Otherwise I just tend to have milkshake anytime theres the opportunity. He usually offers meal out and a Macdonald's once a week also so i make full use of that  he always asks me why i dont eat more fries too



By the sounds of it you have been gaining just fine without wg shakes. Why not just keep having food that you enjoy the taste of?


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 2, 2019)

True that. Theres times though when my curiosity to be fat is bigger than my appetite. My double whammy of toffee doughnut and large mocha frappe with cream is so far my most palatable 'maintaining my belly' treat.


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> True that. Theres times though when my curiosity to be fat is bigger than my appetite. My double whammy of toffee doughnut and large mocha frappe with cream is so far my most palatable 'maintaining my belly' treat.


Fair. There are people who want to gain quickly and then stop. That approach always feels strange to me, but whatever works for the individual. 

I will say that gaining a bit slower eases the cost ofnew clothes!


----------



## Hamham410 (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> My partner is always offering me food. Are there any wg shakes anyone would recommend? Otherwise I just tend to have milkshake anytime theres the opportunity. He usually offers meal out and a Macdonald's once a week also so i make full use of that  he always asks me why i dont eat more fries too


Yes but you have to be cearful that you don't get one that has to much protein could send you link some of them can be up to 1200 cal wich is plenty you look great btw 2 shakes a day and youll be ballooning in no time


----------



## Hamham410 (Jul 2, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> True that. Theres times though when my curiosity to be fat is bigger than my appetite. My double whammy of toffee doughnut and large mocha frappe with cream is so far my most palatable 'maintaining my belly' treat.


yeah the shakes should help you and you won't need to eat so much u feel ill


----------



## Hamham410 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hamham410 said:


> yeah the shakes should help you and you won't need to eat so much u feel ill


Carbo gain is a nice safe one


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 16, 2019)

He now keeps saying things like 'are you sure that's enough for a growing girl's. Dont think I need special shakes


----------



## Hamham410 (Aug 3, 2019)

Girl friend has fell thro to beds things are going well


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

I had a gf once who initially when I first got inducted into the world of feeding, secretly fed. I'm not proud of it and actually came clean to the girl in the end... The weird thing was this actually gained her respect and she soon became the biggest girl in our friendship group (gaining 5 Stone). She soon began to love it but unfortunately over time we both changed wanting different things in life.


----------



## Hamham410 (Aug 9, 2019)

Got her in to having second dinner


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hes suggested I be a plus size model. I said I was not quite ready to let that define me. However, my hips (and belly) don't lie. 


He cooked pasta and meatballs. I'm still hungry.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 11, 2019)

At this point, I assume you've recently begun to really feel the heft of your distended belly shifting a little more forward...


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 12, 2019)

That belly it's taking over... Plus size model potential indeed.


----------



## Hamham410 (Aug 13, 2019)

Looking like a model is probably less effort than being one lol just stick with being you lol


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hes definitely feeding me. 
It's very exciting. 
Things like gently offering extra food, ordering more than I'd asked for when we go out to eat.


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 18, 2019)

i have ... probably not really fattened some of the ladies but certainly help them or guide them to gain some pounds. of course along the years i have failed and received some really weird looks and negative responses so you kind a learn to feel when you may have some kind of success in making a lady bigger. if you begin to date a gym junkie i mean a really fit girl with healthy habits and that really enjoys exercising and else, odds are against your my friend. but it is all worth the effort when you find that chubby girl with a big appetite who only tries to lose weight with diets and you tell her that she is good looking as is, and then everything can roll to your favor, even a small gain feels like a great victory


----------



## Tempere (May 8, 2020)

I have not deliberately fattened them up, but more of they fattened themselves. I guess it’s just naturally they get fatter being with me. I have even noticed in the case of one of my best friends, whose is a female, has even gained a bit of weight from hanging out with me.
Most of my early life girlfriends didn’t know about my preference/I didn’t know my own preferences but gained no more than 10 lbs.

My last ex, prior to marrying my plumping wife, was probably the largest gain of any woman I was with. She was naturally thick and busty at 175 when we started dating. After years of dating, eating, drinks, and little exercise, she got to be 245 before it started affecting her mentally and she decided to lose weight. I did explain I still loved her despite her weight gain and found her still very attractive. We broke up for other reasons, but she had only lost nearly 10 lbs. I saw her a few months ago in a store and she’s much larger than she was with me. I assume marriage and childbirth has put her closer to 275 lbs.

When I met my wife, she was a similar weight and build as my ex(not intentional), but half a foot shorter. Over the last two years, she has gotten into bad eating patterns and sometimes me spoiling her with requests for donuts and fast food and gained 30 lbs with no end in sight. She says she weighs 202, but I think she is closer to 215/220. She’s not happy with her weight gain and wants to lose weight but isn’t doing anything about despite my support for her decision. She knows about my preference for fat women and I enjoy them gaining weight.


----------

